# Tempo: Aguaceiros fortes mantêm-se até sexta-feira



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 18:12)

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê que os aguaceiros fortes se mantenham até sexta-feira, devendo as condições do estado do tempo melhorar a partir de sábado.

De acordo com informação disponibilizada no site do IM, prevê-se até sexta-feira a ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada no território continental, devido a uma depressão localizada a oeste da Península Ibérica.

A partir de sábado deverá verificar-se uma ligeira melhoria do estado do tempo, estando previstos aguaceiros em geral fracos.

O IM prevê ainda que no domingo e na segunda-feira haja uma ligeira subida da temperatura máxima.

No arquipélago da Madeira, o IM prevê que nos próximos dias o céu esteja muito nublado e que ocorram aguaceiros fracos.

A partir de domingo, está prevista uma ligeira melhoria das condições do estado do tempo.

Já o arquipélago dos Açores será atravessado na quinta-feira por uma frente fria que irá provocar o encobrimento temporário do céu, acompanhado de aguaceiros fracos.

Na sexta-feira e no sábado, estão previstas boas abertas para todo o arquipélago. No domingo e na segunda-feira, com a aproximação e passagem de mais um sistema frontal, prevê-se a ocorrência de chuva e aguaceiros fracos, no Grupo Ocidental e estendendo-se progressivamente aos restantes Grupos.

Link: http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1146387.html


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Não concordo totalmente uma vez que se vão manter os aguaceiros e trovoadas também no fim de semana e durante a semana que vem mas menos generalizados é certo, mas não acabam, mas é certo que as temperaturas voltam a subir principalmente no inicio da semana que vem...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 21:30)

miguel disse:


> Não concordo totalmente uma vez que se vão manter os aguaceiros e trovoadas também no fim de semana e durante a semana que vem mas menos generalizados é certo, mas não acabam, mas é certo que as temperaturas voltam a subir principalmente no inicio da semana que vem...



Talvez seja eu a divagar sem lógicas, mas quiçá seria essa subida de temperatura que ajudaria a manter a formação de aguaceiros por mais algum certo, certo?


----------

